# Help a first time builder..



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 24, 2007)

*UPDATED:*

Antec 900
Q6600
Vista Home Premium 32-Bit
Corsair 620HX
Crucial 2x1GB
Seagate Barracuda 500GB
Sony NEC Optiarc DVD-R/CD-R
Thermalright Ultra 120mm Extreme CPU Cooler
Silverstone 120mm case fan (for CPU Cooler)
APEVIA 120mm Blue LED case fan (for side)

Any recommendation will be appreciated. Mainly looking for cheaper good products. I plan to overclock. I'll decide on what graphics card I'll get when the 8800 GT comes out. If the leaks are true about the 8800GT then I may get it. 

Thanks to those who have helped me already and thanks in advance for the people who may comment or reply to this thread


Antec 900 
Q6600
SB 7200RPM 500 GB
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-Bit
CPU Cooling Artic Cooler Freezer 7 or Tuniq Tower 120mm
Sony NEC Optiarc DVD-R/CD-R
PSU: Corsair 620HX or Corsair 520HX
ASUS P5K-E/WIFI AP
Crucial Ballistic (2x1GB)
8800 GT (possibly when it comes out-if it lives up to the leaks)
2xAntec LED Blue 120mm Case Fan

I'm trying to lower the total cost of my projected build and was wondering if I could get advise on what to get and what not to get. I plan on OC my processor (Q6600), Ram, and VGA. I won't use SLI, because I don't think I'll be a hardcore gamer. The total would cost around $1150 (newegg) right now without the video card, with the 620HX (not 520HX), and with the Arctic Cooling 7 CPU Cooler. Any other comments that could help out my build by lowering the cost or anything would be appreciated.


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

You've built yorself a pretty good system!  The places I see where you can save would be the memory if you can find it cheaper, and perhaps just get a dual core processor.  Perhaps truy the Gigabyte version of that motherboard, otherwise I'd just leave it as it is.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

i want to get the quad because its more future proof though. hope its prices go down round november  why not another price drop in one year eh?? (fingers crosse

well in order to get cheaper ram i need another mobo cause the crucial ballistix were the 2nd cheapest ram for 2gb for the asus wifi mobo i currently have in my list


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2007)

Crucial Ballistix (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) If you want to save a lil cuz they have good RMA Center at Crucial cuz you have to cut the UPC off the box for the MIR, thats if you have to RMA the ram I have thats why I say there good 

and for the CPU Cooling your going to need a good one, do you plan on OCing


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144

rebadged crucial ballistix tracers with handpicked micron d9 chips, will easily get you 1066. you want to grab the thermalright ultra 120 with a silverstone 110cfm fan instead of the tuniq tower. and grab the 620hx.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a good rig. We have the same case and CPU. I plan on overclocking my CPU more when I get better cooling. I'm @ 2.8GHz on stock cooling and the temperatures are still the same which is good. I plan on going to 3.2 GHz on better cooling.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah i want those instead but the mobo i have listed says for ram it needs to be ddr2 1066 and the one u suggested is ddr2 800... dunno if that means its not compatible or not but anyway im looking for cheaper mobo


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231114

G Skill comes with lifetime warranties on all their stuff.
These sticks are at 800mhz 4-4-3-5

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231087

Even cheaper at 4-4-4-12 timings...


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

ddr2 800 will work great, you can easily clock it up to 1066 once you get it. and the chips are handpicked so expect them to go way over 1066 lol.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

o thats good! i thought cause the mobo said ddr2 1066, i was going to have to get a 1066... now that i know i can get the ddr2 800 it saves me at least $50


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

what that meant that the highest default speed of your ram that your mobo can take it ddr2 1066, it wont care if you start with lower speed (800) and clock it to like 1200! and the lanfeast memory has some cool blue leds


----------



## J-Man (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll swap you my stock cooling for the Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro? Hehe.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144
> 
> rebadged crucial ballistix tracers with handpicked micron d9 chips, will easily get you 1066. you want to grab the thermalright ultra 120 with a silverstone 110cfm fan instead of the tuniq tower. and grab the 620hx.



nice with the mir i can get it for almost half of what i had on my list


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

grab http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140
w/ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014

happy ocing


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 25, 2007)

In case you were interested in the G Skill stuff...

G skill is generally a cheaper brand, but I got my 4-4-4-12 pack up to 1100mhz without any decrease in latencies or voltage. Im pretty sure the batch we got had D9's though im not certain that all of G Skill's kits use D9's.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

i would say crucial just cause its pureblood with micron d9's while most of the other companies are mudbloods with all kinds of chips so its more of a matter of luck you know. plus the leds & handpicked chips for about 5 bucks more then regular crucial memory which happens to be cheaper then g skill? i say crucial lanfest all the way! 

oh and this might help: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42027

Crucial FTW


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

panchoman said:


> grab http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140
> w/ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014
> 
> happy ocing



 ive read alot about Yate Loon's.. are they good fans or just good cheap fans wit LED?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

not exactly sure about fans, but that silverstone is as sweet as it gets for ratios lol. 110cfm at 40dba, thats sick, and it comes with its own fan speed controller.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah those silverstones ratios look great.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

now im looking for a cheaper mobo..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

didn't even see your mobo there, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050

gigabyte FTW, they clock better and are higher quality then some of the lower end asus ones.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks
hmm have to think about this one... $25 cheaper. giga has more sata 3gb/s but asus has 2 pci x16 slot in case if i ever win the lottery i go sli  also asus has more usb ports... ill think this through for now about what mobo to get...

doesnt look like i have anything else to look at except video card and ill find out once the 8800 gt comes out the 29th although there's leaks about benchscores and perfomances already. 

oh and is clubit.com a good reliable site to buy from? cause the q6600 they offer there are certain G0 versions which i hear ppl should get


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

the g0 revision produces less heat and is there more overclockable then the b3 stepping. definently go over the g0 stepping. as for the mobo, there are gigabyte dual x16 boards as well, but its crossfire on the p35 cihpset and its x16/x4 so yeah, i dont recommend spending extra money on the second x16 slot.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

oo i c


ok i looked at the asus specifications and at the bottom it says 24pins for power pin... is that for the mobo to get power from mobo or is like for case fans and etc that have like 3 or 4 pin power connectors? hoped i didnt sound too noobish..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2007)

most mobos use a 24 pin main power connector plus a 4 or 8 cpu power connector. older mobo's used 20 pin for the board but all new mobos are 24 pin. the 24 pin power cable supplies the board all the power it needs from the psu. a 3 pin fan header will plug into the motherboard and recieve its power from there. a 4 pin molex connector will recieve power directly from the psu.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

o i see.

i have to say PANCHOMAN, you have been great help. thank you so much.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 25, 2007)

Coolermaster CM 690 instead of an Antec 900. The antec 900 wont be a very nice experience for the first time builder for SURE. (Example, one of my friends who i forced him to build his own PC took 6 hours). The CM 690 is cheaper in addition and will offer similar performance. I'd grab some extra fans as well though.

CM 690 + Three more 120mm fans is cheaper than one Antec 900 and will make life much easier, more space too!


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

ehhh its like back and forth with the cm 690 and 900

i wonder which one is better at air cooling though. (with max fans)


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 25, 2007)

just found a promotion code for Antec 900 for 94.99
but ill still conside the cm690 not that i havent since it came out...


----------



## omser (Nov 26, 2007)

check out my memory, anybody any ideas on overclocking it on my rig??


----------

